# Play of the day! Selfless young fan returns ball to upset boy



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> There's hope for America's future yet!
> In one of the most heartwarming scenes you'll ever see, a young Arizona Diamondbacks fan named Ian made Wednesday's play of the day at Chase Field after an even younger fan named Nicholas missed a ball thrown his way by Milwaukee Brewers second baseman Rickie Weeks(notes).
> 
> Though the dropped ball was instead handed to Ian by another person, he immediately recognized what he had to do after seeing Nicholas in a distraught state after botching an attempt at a souvenir. With an amazed audience looking on, Ian marched back down the stairs and graciously handed the baseball over to Nicholas, a Brewers fan, without any prodding from anyone else.
> ...




Play of the day! Selfless young fan returns ball to upset boy - Big League Stew - MLB Blog - Yahoo! Sports

This is just a nice story. The kid's parents should be proud, he seems like a good kid.​


----------

